# Car opinion and comments wanted



## KMB (Jun 7, 2007)

I know that usually saws and trucks go together, but I thought I'd ask y'alls opinion (and comments) about what car(s) my wife and I would like to buy after our girl is born.

First choice is a 2002-2003 Chevrolet Impala LS. Second is a 2002-2003 Pontiac Bonneville SE or SLE. American instead of Japanese because of what we figure we'd be able to afford for the year models listed. And I've heard/read good things about the gas mileage for such big 4-door cars. Would look at similar year Nissan Maxima's or Mazda 6's or Honda Accord's (or Volkswagen Passat wagon or sedan)...but too much money for what we would want.

So what say y'all?

Kevin


----------



## 04ultra (Jun 7, 2007)

Pontiac Bonneville SSEI is a nice car................fun to drive as well.........




.


----------



## Pilsnaman (Jun 7, 2007)

If in any way you can swing a Honda Accord do yourself a big favor and buy one. You may pay more to being with but will save a tun in maintenance over the years, not to mention probably get more miles/years out of it. I know this isn't what you were looking for but IMO buying one of the cars you asked about will probably cost just as much every year due to maintenance.


----------



## KMB (Jun 7, 2007)

Pilsnaman said:


> If in any way you can swing a Honda Accord do yourself a big favor and buy one. You may pay more to being with but will save a tun in maintenance over the years, not to mention probably get more miles/years out of it. I know this isn't what you were looking for but IMO buying one of the cars you asked about will probably cost just as much every year due to maintenance.



I hear ya. I know about Honda quality and reliability...top notch in my experience...my dad owned a 1998(?) Accord 2 dr...great car. But for what I would want in the features (mainly leather = easier to clean up after the baby etc.), lower miles, V6 in the Accord for the same year, I believe I'd have to pay about $3000 +/- more. And the Accord doesn't have the trunk space (wife will be going back to cleaning houses later). To some of you that's not much money, but to me it's alot. I understand the maintenance issue, but I've read/heard that the Impala is pretty good maintenance wise. I wouldn't plan on keeping it forever either.

Kevin


----------



## 04ultra (Jun 7, 2007)

The Impala's cant be that bad I see a lot of them being used for Police cruisers..






.


----------



## TDunk (Jun 8, 2007)

The Impala's are a nice car. They get great gas mileage, look good, and you can usually find a good deal on them b/c there are so many of them. Another good option is the Ford Tarus (i'm not a ford guy, but there a nice car) They don't sell them to the public anymore ( i think) but leasing companies, rental companies etc. buy them at quanity and sell them later. My fiance' bought an 06 with 9,900 miles not even a year ago and got it for under $12000. Honda's are a good car, but stay away from the Civics. from 00 to 03 they had all kinds of front alignment issues, mainly the 4 door, 4 cyl. auto's. The Accord is a nice car, typical japanese quality, i just had one in the shop here this week with 175 K on it, and it runs great. good luck


----------



## rb_in_va (Jun 8, 2007)

KMB said:


> I hear ya. I know about Honda quality and reliability...top notch in my experience...my dad owned a 1998(?) Accord 2 dr...great car. But for what I would want in the features (mainly leather = easier to clean up after the baby etc.), lower miles, V6 in the Accord for the same year, I believe I'd have to pay about $3000 +/- more. And the Accord doesn't have the trunk space (wife will be going back to cleaning houses later). To some of you that's not much money, but to me it's alot. I understand the maintenance issue, but I've read/heard that the Impala is pretty good maintenance wise. I wouldn't plan on keeping it forever either.
> 
> Kevin



I have a 2000 Accord with a 4cyl, and my buddy had a 6cyl same car and year. We were on the highway one time, and I stayed right with him. that 4cyl is no slouch. If I really punch it from a stop I can still sqeal the tires. It's a lot of fun to drive. And no problems whatsoever! But I have heard that the Impala is nice too. I wonder how maintenence compares to the Honda. I know you can get a 2000-2001 Accord for probably $6-8k. Not sure what you are wanting to spend.


----------



## Jumper (Jun 8, 2007)

BTW that Impala is not American, made in Plant 1 Oshawa, Ontario, Canada , LOL. You probably will not go wrong for the price, look for one coming off a four year lease perhaps, which is how I bought my truck. In this same genre of cars I would also consider a Buick LeSabre, more or less the same car as the Pontiac except little less sporty.

THe last Taurus came off the line this past year, but there are a lot of used ones from fleet sales available.....the Ford 500 is being rebadged Taurus for the 08 model year.


----------



## KMB (Jun 8, 2007)

rb_in_va said:


> I have a 2000 Accord with a 4cyl, and my buddy had a 6cyl same car and year. We were on the highway one time, and I stayed right with him. that 4cyl is no slouch. If I really punch it from a stop I can still sqeal the tires. It's a lot of fun to drive. And no problems whatsoever! But I have heard that the Impala is nice too. I wonder how maintenence compares to the Honda. I know you can get a 2000-2001 Accord for probably $6-8k. Not sure what you are wanting to spend.



As of now...I would like to go no older than 5 years old and spend about $11,000 max...depending on the vehicle...if it was 'perfect'. Now, I might change my tune after the baby is born and see if I have to fight with my insurance...

Kevin


----------



## rb_in_va (Jun 8, 2007)

KMB said:


> As of now...I would like to go no older than 5 years old and spend about $11,000 max...depending on the vehicle...if it was 'perfect'. Now, I might change my tune after the baby is born and see if I have to fight with my insurance...
> 
> Kevin



Not sure where you are in Arkansas, but there appears to be a lot more Accords in my area. Under $11k, I found some 2002-2003. Those are 2 different body styles. The 2002 is like my Honda, and I have a friend with a 2003. Both are excellent cars. I was really impressed with the rear seat room in my 2000. I have one child and have had this car for all of his 5 years. It has worked out well. We can fit 4 adults plus my son in it fairly easily. Looks like there are a lot more Impalas, and you can get newer ones in your price range. I would drive them all, but if you get a chance to drive a 4cyl Accord do it. And stomp on the gas a few times. That VTEC is impressive.


----------



## KMB (Jun 8, 2007)

rb_in_va said:


> Not sure where you are in Arkansas, but there appears to be a lot more Accords in my area. Under $11k, I found some 2002-2003. Those are 2 different body styles. The 2002 is like my Honda, and I have a friend with a 2003. Both are excellent cars. I was really impressed with the rear seat room in my 2000. I have one child and have had this car for all of his 5 years. It has worked out well. We can fit 4 adults plus my son in it fairly easily. Looks like there are a lot more Impalas, and you can get newer ones in your price range. I would drive them all, but if you get a chance to drive a 4cyl Accord do it. And stomp on the gas a few times. That VTEC is impressive.



I've heard/read a lot about the VTEC engine. Some have called the S2000 a sport bike on 4 wheels...sounds like fun. I will have to test drive a VTEC powered Accord one day.

I rented an Imapla on one of my trips back home to Canada, and was really impressed by the trunk size. I tend to be a bit of a pack rat sometimes...

Kevin


----------



## DarylB (Jun 22, 2007)

KMB, 

Avoid the supercharged 3.8 Impala/Bonnevilles if you can. They drink Gas compared to the non-supercharged. Wife's got a 2005 SS (for sale if you want it ). Avg is 23-24mpg. 27 if you feather it.


----------



## KMB (Jun 22, 2007)

DarylB said:


> KMB,
> 
> Avoid the supercharged 3.8 Impala/Bonnevilles if you can. They drink Gas compared to the non-supercharged. Wife's got a 2005 SS (for sale if you want it ). Avg is 23-24mpg. 27 if you feather it.



How appropiate...I was just in town with my wife and she spotted 2 Impala's at a car lot. One of them was a SS...wasn't interested...90K miles on a '04. Now that you have warned me about the gas mileage...I'll steer clear. Thank ya.

Kevin


----------



## wildbill458 (Jun 22, 2007)

I work on most of the cars you mentioned(emmissions),while my brothers work on the trannys and engines.I would be ok with the chevy,pontiac and the honda you mentioned.Some of the guys mentioned staying away from the turbos and the super chargers(i agree).I am in central pa,and in this area asian cars seem to cost more for repairs,cannot speak for other places.


----------



## b1rdman (Jun 22, 2007)

rb_in_va said:


> I have a 2000 Accord with a 4cyl, and my buddy had a 6cyl same car and year. We were on the highway one time, and I stayed right with him. that 4cyl is no slouch. If I really punch it from a stop I can still sqeal the tires. It's a lot of fun to drive. And no problems whatsoever! But I have heard that the Impala is nice too. I wonder how maintenence compares to the Honda. I know you can get a 2000-2001 Accord for probably $6-8k. Not sure what you are wanting to spend.



Good point...I bought a '94 Accord (new) with the 4 banger and it would get up and go pretty good for a 4 door family sedan.


----------

